# Raymond-FO meet.No progress on extension



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/bobcats/story/80713.html
I really just assumed that we're going to reach an agreement with Raymond and that has been the gist of it up until now.It's difficult to see how we could lose him given the lack of teams with capspace,but right now it's becoming more likely that he'll take the QO and become a UFA at the end of next season.It's fortunate that no other teams have capspace or they would probably snatch him up.It's certain that this team isn't going to pay tax.I know it's the nba,but we're paying a lot of money for a pretty average assortment of players.I wish that JOhnson would go ahead and sell the team to someone who could afford to own a team.


> Following a meeting in Las Vegas Tuesday night with Charlotte Bobcats general manager Rod Higgins, point guard Raymond Felton's agent says the two sides are “pretty far apart” on a long-term contract.


 


> While there's no sense of urgency to resolve this situation – about 21/2 months remain until the start of training camp – re-signing Felton is the biggest issue the Bobcats face. On draft night, managing partner Michael Jordan was emphatic that Felton would be back.
> “I don't see any situation where he's not with us,” Jordan said last month. “I anticipate us keeping Raymond Felton, without a doubt.”


----------

